# Here she is.....



## mrfixit (Sep 10, 2004)

I picked her up last night. This thing is in great shape. Upgraded 9 spd STI drivetrain, new rear wheel with a Hugi-DT/swiss rear cassette hub, new XT V-brakes.
I took it for a spin last night and it rides perfectly. I need to swap out the stem, saddles, pedals to make it ride-able. I should get a chance this weekend to take it out.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice, I love the color.

That captain's stem is kind of funky!


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 10, 2004)

android said:


> Nice, I love the color.
> 
> That captain's stem is kind of funky!


Yea, way funky! It looks worse now that I have lowered the saddle to fit me. It needs to be replaced, pronto! It's like riding a harley with ape hangers.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

You are gonna have so much fun!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

What`s so funky about the stem? You just don`t like the rise?


----------

